# Pedal Steel Kijiji in Sask



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

A colourful local legend, Tex Emery, an absolute and respected fixture of
Pedal Steel in these parts, for 60 years.
He hasn't asked for me to pass this on,
in fact I have not talked to him in decades,
but I know these ads are his, and I know people would be interested.
So I post these with great respect.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




 www.kijiji.ca












Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca












Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------

